# 1800



## Alex_B (Feb 19, 2008)

or even more!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

what does this mean???????


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 19, 2008)

:taped sh:


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 19, 2008)

Bottles of beer on the wall?

Credit limit left on your Visa?

Fine imposed for soliciting an escort?

Value of the St. Paddy's Day gift you're fed ex'ing to me as we speak?


----------



## Arch (Feb 19, 2008)

the time is exactly 1800 over here


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 19, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Bottles of beer on the wall?



What would they do on the wall?



> Credit limit left on your Visa?



I am not that rich to have Visa at all ...



> Fine imposed for soliciting an escort?



Is that illegal?



> Value of the St. Paddy's Day gift you're fed ex'ing to me as we speak?




Errrm ... what?


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 19, 2008)

Arch said:


> the time is exactly 1800 over here



You waited quite a while to post this well-timed post, right?


----------



## Arch (Feb 19, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> You waited quite a while to post this well-timed post, right?



well actually i only had to wait 2 mins... but it had to be done.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 19, 2008)

I thought it might be a comment on my age


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 19, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> I thought it might be a comment on my age



Of course it is sex-related, ... and nothing to do with your age!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

is that the number of partners someone has had?


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 19, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> is that the number of partners someone has had?



I am sure someone would have had that number, but I doubt I know any such person personally


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

monetary compensation for services rendered?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 19, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> Of course it is sex-related, ... and nothing to do with your age!



:shock: Your length in millimeters?


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 19, 2008)

Number of sex related posts we can make in one day.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 19, 2008)

In one thread.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 19, 2008)

tequila?

Metres one must crawl to reach your local pub?




(Uhhh, BB, 1800 mm is about 6 feet. I know Americans aren't familiar with metric. And I have a suspicion you figured something else was being measured 




)


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> :shock: Your length in millimeters?



:hail:


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 19, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> tequila?
> 
> Metres one must crawl to reach your local pub?
> 
> ...


 

Yeah, I know... 
I was thinking actually about 5 ft 10 in but 6 feet works too.:mrgreen:

I am just trying to figure out his train of thought here.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 19, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> :shock: Your length in millimeters?



Something _you _will never find out


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 19, 2008)

I did never actually claim i would reveal the secret, would i?


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 19, 2008)

Well that is just a cruel trick now isn't it....


I think you will reveal it when this gets to post 1800... That seems to be the magic number of some sort.


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 19, 2008)

Hmmm... Alex has a secret?  Or 1800 secrets?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 19, 2008)

I suppose it could be RPM...


----------



## kundalini (Feb 19, 2008)

The number of hairs that *do not* stick straight out.





Antarctican said:


> (Uhhh, BB, 1800 mm is about 6 feet. I know Americans aren't familiar with metric. And I have a suspicion you figured something else was being measured
> 
> 
> 
> )


Whoa there lil pilgrimuh, I mean lil penguin, some of us Yanks are quite familiar with the metric system. Granted, it's a small percentage.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 19, 2008)

Mea culpa. Didn't mean to lump you all in together.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 19, 2008)

Not to worry Anty, just having a laugh.

Now, if you want to lump a certain segment of our population, please direct your attention to our politicians.  The whole lot of &#8216;em are blood-sucking, back-stabbing, double-crossing bunch of idiots.  They&#8217;re the ones who decided not to go metric, btw.



1800 miles/Km to travel to see your baby.  (in the broadest terms)


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 19, 2008)

1800 reasons you love TPF?!


----------



## JohnMF (Feb 19, 2008)

1800 posts to go before you reach 12000 posts? (as of when you started this thread)


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 19, 2008)

1800 women that you have spoken to in your lifetime?


----------



## Puscas (Feb 19, 2008)

The 6th time you watched 300?


'we are Spartans'
??




pascal


----------



## Harmony (Feb 19, 2008)

the number of people that will be intensely frustrated when this thread gets to post 1800 and you won't tell the 1800 people who have been following it will high hopes what the 1800 actually means?


----------



## Corry (Feb 19, 2008)

1800 reasons to ban you?


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

i still think its for services rendered...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 19, 2008)

It is, in fact, his height above sea level in metres.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 20, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> It is, in fact, his height above sea level in metres.



sometimes, yes


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 20, 2008)

I know what it means but I'm not saying unless I get £1,000,000.00 PM'd to me


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 20, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> i still think its for services rendered...


 no 



Corry said:


> 1800 reasons to ban you?



Well, I am sure you could find more 



Harmony said:


> the number of people that will be intensely frustrated when this thread gets to post 1800 and you won't tell the 1800 people who have been following it will high hopes what the 1800 actually means?



That was very good! But since some people posted twice in here already , this would not work anymore ..



Puscas said:


> The 6th time you watched 300?
> 
> 
> 'we are Spartans'
> ??



no, haven't even seen it once.



Big Bully said:


> 1800 women that you have spoken to in your lifetime?



I am sure there were many more ... in particular if you count all those behind some sort of counter.



JohnMF said:


> 1800 posts to go before you reach 12000 posts? (as of when you started this thread)



wow, could be, but that is just coincidence then!


----------



## jstuedle (Feb 20, 2008)

Your hourly rate? Won't ask for what.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 20, 2008)

jstuedle said:


> Your hourly rate? Won't ask for what.



Wrong! 

I'd wish though.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a guess but won't say.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 20, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> I know what it means but I'm not saying unless I get £1,000,000.00 PM'd to me



Warning! This is a scam!


----------



## Battou (Feb 20, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> I know what it means but I'm not saying unless I get £1,000,000.00 PM'd to me



1,000,000.00 pounds is gonna be difficult to PM and too costly to ship, I'll pass


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 20, 2008)

This is just Alex "Spam-Spread" B spamming the board.

OK, Corry.  You know what you have to do.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 20, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> This is just Alex "Spam-Spread" B spamming the board.
> 
> OK, Corry.  You know what you have to do.



wrong! I just started a thread, it is all you in here who do the spamming by posting in it


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 20, 2008)

But that makes you a 'spam enabler'


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 20, 2008)

A spam dealer.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 20, 2008)

A beef pedlar.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 20, 2008)

A meat marketer.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 20, 2008)

A trafficker in tinned goodness.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 20, 2008)

A purveyor of pink protein.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 20, 2008)

A provider of compressed cow.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 20, 2008)

A seller of processed pig.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 20, 2008)

A ham pusher.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 20, 2008)

A protein recycler.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 20, 2008)

You are just doing it to get your post count up and then trying to pretend that we are the guilty ones.
As if I would do such a thing!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 20, 2008)

My post count is totally legitimate.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 20, 2008)

I don't have to resort to cheap underhand tricks.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 20, 2008)

One post per week is more than enough for me.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 20, 2008)

I certainly wouldn't spam a thread.
And I'd just like to see you point to one instance where I have.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 20, 2008)

Oops!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 20, 2008)

*Hertz!


*​


----------



## Battou (Feb 20, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> *Hertz!
> 
> 
> *​



You might want to try some asprin for that


----------



## Fangman (Feb 20, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> One post per week is more than enough for me.


Spiced Porkie And  Meat from Hertz?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 20, 2008)

Is there a problem?


----------



## Fangman (Feb 20, 2008)

Only if you burn the fritters!


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 20, 2008)

Seems that time is being frittered away on this thread.....


----------



## hovis (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm pink, therefore I'm Spam


----------



## Battou (Feb 20, 2008)

I got it​
1800 is the number of posts this thread recieves before Alex tells us the true intention of the thread.





Actually I was assuming it was the number of pictures in his portfolio but that does not sound as spameriffic.


----------



## Fangman (Feb 20, 2008)

Obviously undercooked.


----------



## PNA (Feb 20, 2008)

1800, the year the finest bottle of scotch was made........


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 20, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> *Of course it is sex-related,* ... and nothing to do with your age!



its related to sex.

can we all stay on topic with our guesses?!?!?!?


----------



## Fangman (Feb 20, 2008)

The Austin or Morris 1800 - an overblown mini with a gearbox that occasionally worked!


----------



## Corry (Feb 20, 2008)

....laughing....so....hard.....you're all nuts! Nuts, I tell ya!


----------



## Battou (Feb 20, 2008)

Corry said:


> ....laughing....so....hard.....you're all nuts! Nuts, I tell ya!



Why do you think I don't take pictures of squirls


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 20, 2008)

Corry said:


> ....laughing....so....hard.....you're all nuts! Nuts, I tell ya!



well, you just give them a random number, and they all have so much to contribute 













well, actually it is not really a random number.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 20, 2008)

PNA said:


> 1800, the year the finest bottle of scotch was made........



If so, I really would love to have that !


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 20, 2008)

It's not true.
Stills in Scotland at that time were largely illegal and certainly didn't produce whisky of any quality. 
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/topic/story.cfm?c_id=365&objectid=10481423


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 20, 2008)

I caught a serious cold


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 20, 2008)

Awww, too bad. Take 1800 IU of vitamin C.  








Heyyyyyyyy


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 20, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> I caught a serious cold


you and me both. 

did you fall, as well, or was that just me?


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 20, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> you and me both.
> 
> did you fall, as well, or was that just me?



aww, sorry to hear about falling .. no, i did not!

but my head feels as if i did and as if i banged my head


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 20, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Awww, too bad. Take 1800 IU of vitamin C.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that would be quite an overkill!

but thanks


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 20, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> but my head feels as if i did and as if i banged my head


Oh no! That could be delayed onset of the reaching-10,000-posts implosion.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 20, 2008)

oh .. no!


----------



## Rachelsne (Feb 20, 2008)

This thread made me giggle


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 20, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> its related to sex.
> 
> can we all stay on topic with our guesses?!?!?!?


 

It is the address to which his favorite brothel is located.:greenpbl:


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 20, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> I caught a serious cold


 

I think it is going around... I have one too..


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 20, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> It is the address to which his favorite brothel is located.:greenpbl:



You know the place then?


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah I followed you there one day


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 20, 2008)

I was told that was were you were working - I was trying to rescue you from a life of fun.


----------



## Cappahayden (Feb 20, 2008)

.......It's actually a ratio   1 : 1800


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 20, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> I was told that was were you were working - I was trying to rescue you from a life of fun.


 

Someone lied to you then...
I was told you were dancing on the pole.. Or was it in a cage.. I brought my camera so I would have proof..


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 20, 2008)

I don't dance - people have died - but I do know a Pole.
Wriggle all you want. It may earn you a few extra bucks but it won't get you out of this.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 20, 2008)

Get me out of what?! I wasn't the one performing.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 20, 2008)

I have the video footage. It was you alright :er:


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 21, 2008)

Nope nope not me.... Sorry


----------



## jstuedle (Feb 21, 2008)

Yup, it's you. Remember that new mirror, it's a 2-way. Van has the footage on youtube!


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 21, 2008)

Nope nope, not me.. I will deny it until I see the footage!


----------



## jstuedle (Feb 21, 2008)

You saw it, remember how it was in the mirror. Just flip it over, and there ya go.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Feb 21, 2008)

1800mm lens? To compensate for the size of...


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 21, 2008)

jstuedle said:


> You saw it, remember how it was in the mirror. Just flip it over, and there ya go.


 

HAHAHA!!! You were watching Hertz dressed up as ME!! AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Fangman (Feb 21, 2008)

1698 to go!


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 21, 2008)

1697 Actually with my post it will be 1696..

Remember it is sex related people


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 21, 2008)

AH HA I'VE GOT IT!!!

You have had sex 1800 times in your lifetime!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 21, 2008)

OK. Here it is.
The video of me and BB at work together. Not for the faint hearted as it gets pretty hairy...


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 21, 2008)

"Pretty hairy" is both an oxymoron, and an understatement in this case.  One or both of you needs to visit a certain South American country and follow the 'when in Rome' philosophy.*





(*How's that for an indirect suggestion on depilatory habits?)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 21, 2008)

What? Panama? And get some hats you mean?


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 21, 2008)

:lmao:

Yeah, that's what I meant.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey I shave my legs more often than that!!!

Geez you could have picked a better song!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 22, 2008)

I am shocked ...!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 22, 2008)

I think all number threads should be permanently stickied.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 22, 2008)

no, they should be locked!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 22, 2008)

spiffybeth said:
			
		

> 1800 sounds sensual????



Of course it does!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 22, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> no, they should be locked!



ooooh, kinky!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 22, 2008)

clarinetJWD said:


> ooooh, kinky!



I said locked, not chained


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 22, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> I said locked, not chained



I take what I can get...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 22, 2008)

We know. We've all seen the pictures.


----------



## Corry (Feb 22, 2008)

clarinetJWD said:


> I take what I can get...



....shall we get a private room for you and Alex?  :greenpbl:


----------



## Puscas (Feb 22, 2008)

Hertz and Big Bully, you guys rock! 










still no clue about the 1800....





pascal


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 23, 2008)

Puscas said:


> Hertz and Big Bully, you guys rock!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thanks.. I try!

You still kick ass in your avatar!


I think 1800 is the number of times he.... in a week!


----------



## Puscas (Feb 23, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Thanks.. I try!
> 
> You still kick ass in your avatar!


 

thnx, I put it on my mug, on a T-shirt, a cap, a bag, posters in the subway, in a local tv-ad and one of the smaller screens on Times Square. Do you think that's a tad too much...or... :mrgreen:




			
				Big Bully said:
			
		

> I think 1800 is the number of times he.... in a week!



:stun:, so you think that's even humanly possible? My maximum is 7, maybe 8 times a day.




pascal


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 23, 2008)

Nope, I think that is the perfect amount.. A fabulous picture should be plastered EVERYWHERE!!

Haha.. I'm not sure.. never know what those Germans are capable of.. lmao


----------



## Puscas (Feb 23, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Nope, I think that is the perfect amount.. A fabulous picture should be plastered EVERYWHERE!!
> 
> Haha.. I'm not sure.. never know what those Germans are capable of.. lmao




yeah, those Germans and their coffee...:coffee:


(we were talking coffee right?)




ALEX: JUST TELL US!!





pascal


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah... I was talking about coffee...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2008)

No you weren't.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

Hehehe... Aarrre ya sure?!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2008)

I suspect it had something to do with pirates...


(I do hope it wasn't the number of times per day you break wind...)


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

Germans break wind.. I thought it was a lot more foul than that.. Concidering all of the sour kraut and sausage they eat.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2008)

As opposed to your hot dogs and burgers...


(Psst! It's spelt 'considering' - an 's' and only one 'c'. Or is that the Armourking spelling? )


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 24, 2008)

i hardly drink any coffee, so i am sorry ...

It has to do more with the brain.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> As opposed to your hot dogs and burgers...
> 
> 
> (Psst! It's spelt 'considering' - an 's' and only one 'c'. Or is that the Armourking spelling? )


 
Wow you have a rude bug running up your @ss tonight!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2008)

Well it's better than having Miss Sloppy pay a visit.



Besides, I thought you liked to be rude...


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Well it's better than having Miss Sloppy pay a visit.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, I thought you liked to be rude...


 

I like to tease, not be rude. BIG difference!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2008)

You should have the courage of your convictions.
Teasing is being every bit as naughty as being rude. So there really is no difference - unless you spell it wrong :greenpbl: )


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh I have all the courage in the world.. There is nothing wrong with teasing.. 
But being rude.. Is a totally different matter.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2008)

At least being rude means you come up with the goods.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey, I put up the goods..


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2008)

I didn't need to know that. 
Or are you talking about a price increase. Inflation rears it's head...


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

Well.. I put them up to a certain person.. lol

No the "goods" don't get to receive an increase, for about a year..


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2008)

That fills my head with so many possibilities to be rude...
I'm going for coffee.


----------

